
Show HN: Facile.Audio – A library for live audio streaming from the browser - streamer45
https://facile.audio
======
EJTH
Is it possible to gain more control over recording quality?

AFAIK Opus supports much worse quality than the "worst" setting. I am actually
looking for something exacly like this, but I need to support as many streams
as possible and being able to fiddle around with sample rate and bit rate
would be preferable over some predefined quality levels.

------
CatsoCatsoCatso
Can you go anyway to expand on how I'd go about setting up my own server for
this?

The FAQ is not clear to me.

~~~
streamer45
You are right, it's not explained at all. That's because I have been focusing
mainly on the client code. That said, you can find some example server code at
[https://github.com/FacileAudio/facile-
server](https://github.com/FacileAudio/facile-server) Yes it lacks
documentation but it should be pretty straightforward to set up. If not, just
be patient till I'll get to write some how-to.

~~~
CatsoCatsoCatso
Excellent, thanks.

